# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Fetullah Güllen

## atoybil

Fetullah Güllen

http://www.fethullahgulen.net.ms/

----------


## atoybil

Misyonerlik ve diyalogcular 

Murat üABAS 

Dünkü yazımızda İsmi Lazım Değil bir diyalogcu yazarımızın geçen haftaki yazısında, kendisinin bile tam manasıyla inanmadığını tahmin ettiğimiz bazı iddia ve ifadelerine cevap vermeye çalıştık.

Namı değer yazarımız yazısının devamında, misyonerlik tehlikesi olduğunu iddia edenlerin temelde iki hedefinin olduğunu belirtiyor:

Birincisi, dinlerarası diyalog ve hoşgörü(?) çalışmalarını baltalamak istemeleri, ikincisi ise, misyonerlerin AKP iktidarı zamanında açıktan çalışmaya başladıklarını yayarak hükümeti eleştirmek istemeleri.

Kısmen doğru, ama bahsettikleri asıl sebep değil, o asıl sebebe bağlı. Nasıl mı?

Misyonerlik faaliyetleri sadece ülkemizde değil, bütün dünyada siyasi amaçlıdır. Yani hedefi insanları sadece Hıristiyan yapmak değil, asıl hedef altındaki toprakları, zenginlikleri ele geçirebilmektir. Bunun örneklerini tarihte gördük, hala görmekteyiz.

ülkemizde misyonerlik tehdidiyle beraber ulusal güvenliğimiz, dini ve milli bütünlüğümüz tehdit altındadır ve asıl sebep de budur.

Misyonerliğin ciddi bir tehdit unsuru olduğunu ifade eden bizler, bu kaygılardan dolayı tehlikenin boyutlarından bahsediyoruz ve dikkat çekiyoruz.

Bu temel tespiti yaptıktan sonra diyalogcu yazarımızın bahsettiği kısmen doğru dediğimiz hedeflere de biraz değinelim.

Diyalogcu yazar, birinci hedef olarak, dinlerarası diyalog ve hoşgörü(?) çalışmalarını baltalamak olarak ifade ediyor.

Diyalogcuların temel yanlışlarından birisi, diyalog ve hoşgörü kelimelerinin Türkçe sözlükteki anlamından yola çıkarak milleti yanıltmalarıdır. 

Diyalog ve hoşgörü kelimelerinin Türkçe sözlükteki anlamından ziyade, aslolan bu fikri ortaya atanların bu kelimelere ve bu faaliyetlere verdikleri anlamdır. Sizin dinlerarası diyalog faaliyetlerine verdiğiniz anlam ise hiçbir şey ifade etmemektedir.

Dinlerarası Diyalog, Vatikanğın resmi yayın organında bakın nasıl ifade ediliyor: ğAsyağnın Hıristiyanlaştırılması projesi ve Papalığın çağdaş Hıristiyanlaştırma ve misyonerlik usulüğ.(The Second Vatikan Council, Nostra Aetate,1ğ4)

Papa II. Jean Paul, Milenyumğda yaptığı konuşmada: ğBirinci binyılda Avrupa Hıristiyanlaştırıldı, ikinci binyılda da Amerika ve Afrika Hıristiyanlaştırıldı. üçüncü binyılda ise Asyağyı Hıristiyanlaştıralımğ şeklinde konuşmuştu.

Batılıların ve onların dini otoritesi Papağnın ağzından Dinlerarası Diyalog tarifi.

Dinlerarası Diyalog çalışmaları 1965ğte ortaya atıldı ve 1998ğde Türkiyeğde gündeme geldi. Milenyum konuşması ise 1999ğun Aralık ayı sonuna denk geliyor. 

Yine 2000 yılının Eylül ayında ABDğnin önde gelen gazetelerinden Washington Post gazetesinde yayınlanan bir haberde, Vatikanğın dinlerarası eşitliği reddettiği ve yine Vatikanğın hazırladığı bir belgede sadece Katolik mezhebinin gerçek bir din olduğu iddia edilmişti. 

Vatikan İnanç Doktrini Kurulu tarafından hazırlanan raporda, Hıristiyan olmayanların kurtarılması gerektiği, ancak kurtulma şanslarının düşük olduğu, Hıristiyanlığın diğer mezheplerinden olanların ise Papalığın otoritesini tanımamak da dahil olmak üzere eksikleri olduğu iddia edilmişti.

Gerçek dinin sadece Katolik mezhebinin kilisesinde yaşandığı savunulan belgede, Katolik inancının diğer tüm inançların anası olduğu öne sürülmüştü.

Vatikanğın dini doktrinle ilgili bir numaralı yetkilisi Kardinal Ratzinger, belgeyi tanıtmak üzere düzenlediği basın toplantısında, bazı teologların, tüm dinleri eşit görerek hoşgörünün sınırlarını aştıklarını ve amacından saptırdıklarını iddia etmişti.

Bütün bu gerçekler, Dinlerarası Diyalogun neyi ortaya koyduğunu, maksadının ve hedefinin ne olduğunu, onu ortaya çıkaranların ağzından, net ve açık bir şekilde ifade etmektedir. 

şimdi, ülkemizin bütünlüğünü tehdit eden bu faaliyetlerin yerli bir parçası olanlara ne demeli? Hangi niyet ve de gayeyle bu çalışmaları desteklemektedirler?

İşte misyonerlik tehlikesinden haber verenler, dini ve milli bütünlüğümüzü tehdit ettiği gerçeğinden dolayı dinlerarası diyalog faaliyetlerine ğdurğ demektedirler.

İsmi Lazım Değil diyalogcu yazarımız, bahsettiği ikinci hedefte, misyonerlik tehlikesini gündem etmeyi hükümet açısından değerlendiriyor.

Misyonerlik dini ve milli bütünlüğümüzü, ulusal güvenliğimizi tehdit ettiğine göre, kim olursa olsun bu faaliyetlere çanak tutanlar bundan mesuldür.

Misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin son 2 yılda AKP iktidarı döneminde arttığı bilinen bir gerçektir. Cumhuriyet tarihinde hiçbir dönemde 36 bin ev tipi kilise açılmamıştır ve 8 milyon İncil dağıtılmamıştır. Bu rakamlar en son bilinen rakamlar. şu an ne noktaya geldiği yakında öğrenilir.

Cumhuriyet tarihinde ilk kilise açan Başbakan Tayip Erdoğanğdır ve camileri kiliseye çeviren AKPğli belediye başkanlarıdır. Bunlar yaşanan gerçekler, bunları inkar edemezsiniz.

Karadenizğde Hıristiyan olan gençler ğBen Pontusğumğ diyorlar ve Güneydoğuğda da Kürdistan hayalleriyle yaşıyorlar. Diğer illerimizde Hıristiyan olan Turgay, Mehmet, Ahmet isimli gençlerimiz ise kilise pastörü olarak diğer gençleri de Hıristiyan yapıyorlar. 

Başta Vatikan olmak üzere birçok ülke, kurum bu misyonerlik faaliyetleri için milyarlarca dolar para gönderiyor.

şimdi ğİsmi Lazım Değilğ yazarımız da tutturmuş, bırak adamlar yapsın yapacaklarını diyor. Gerçekten siz hangi taraftasınız sayın yazar? 

Merakımın kusuruna bakmayın, başka bir şey aklıma gelmiyor. Bütün bu olanları desteklemeniz, hem de bedava avukatlığını yapmanız esasen safınızı ortaya koyuyor, ama ben yine de yorum yapmayayım, millet kararı versin.

Yok efendim, Türkler Avrupağda kilise açıyormuş, onlar niye Türkiyeğde açmasınmış.

Avrupağda milyonlarca Türk ve Müslüman yaşıyor, onlar da ihtiyaç olduğundan kullanılmayan kiliseleri satın alıp cami yapıyorlar. Parayı veren kim? Yine bizim insanlarımız. Sen ise azınlık nüfusunun 3 katı, hem de Müslüman mahallelerinde ev tipi kilise açıyor ve Başbakan eliyle, devlet bütçesiyle kilise ve havra açıyorsun, senin Müslüman gençlerin oraya gidiyor, boynuna haç takıyor, parasal desteklerle kandırılıyor. 

Bizim diyalogcularımız da sırtına yaslanarak, bacak bacak üstüne atarak, almış oldukları paranın hakkını vermenin huzuru içerisinde olanları seyrediyorlar.

Bu aziz millet, bu oyunların farkındadır ve yakında bunların hesabını mutlaka soracaktır.

----------


## atoybil

Fethullahçılar El Kaide'yi Niçin Soruşturuyorlar?

Hanifi Altaş

Ara sıra beni ziyarete gelen genç bir Yeni Hayat okuyucusu, bundan iki ay kadar önce, kaldığı yurtta başına gelen ilgi çekici bir soruşturmadan söz etmişti. Soruşturmayı yapanlar Fetullahçılar, soruşturulanlar ise çeşitli üniversitelere mensup öğrencilerin barınmakta olduğu bu yurtta, El-Kaaide ile bağlantılı olduğu düşünülen veya kendilerine öyle bir görüntü veren İslamcı bir gruba mensup öğrencilerdi. Yurdun yönetimine Fetullahçılar hakim olduğu ve bu genç arkadaş da, muhbirlik etmenin ahlaka aykırı olduğunu düşündüğü için, böyle bir soruşturmanın dışında kalmanın yolunu yurttan ayrılmakta bulduğunu söylemişti banağ Kendisini bir daha da görmedim.

Başka öğrenci yurtlarında da benzer soruşturmalar olmuş mudur? Bunu bilmiyorum ama, kuvvetle muhtemeldir diye düşünüyorum. Sebebine gelince, Fetullahçılar bütün yumuşak ve ılımlı görünümlerine rağmen, en örgütlü ve hiyerarşik anlamda en disiplinli İslamcı gruptur. Böyle bir örgütün mensuplarının, bu tür bir soruşturmayı kendiliklerinden görev edinerek yapmayacak, yapamayacak oldukları son derece açıktır. şu halde, bu tür bir istihbari faaliyette bulunmaları için emir almış olmaları, emrin de işin doğası gereği en yukarıdan gelmiş olması icap eder. Peki böyle bir istihbarat çalışmasını Fetullahçılar ne için ve kimin için yapıyor olabilirler?

Bu sorunun görünürde iki, aslında ise bir tek cevabı vardır. Görünürde bu olaya, öncelikle Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğünün İstihbarat birimlerinde yoğunlaştığı ve özellikle AKP iktidarı döneminde en tepeden en tabana kadar bu bölüme hakim konuma geldiği bilinen Fettulahçı emniyetçilerin, aynı örgütün sivil kanadından istihbarat desteği almaları diye bakılabilir. İstihbarat verenler açısından bu, ğPolis ağabeylereğ yapılmış bir kıyak olarak görülebilir. Tabii istihbaratı alanlar için de, bu durum, Fetullahçı organize suç örgütünü bütün (derin?! ve sığ) devlet katında sevimli ve şirin göstermek için bir fırsat olarak kullanılabilir: Resmi görevli ağabeyleri, bir yerlerde, ğKorkmanıza gerek yok. Bakın, işte bunlar ne kadar da temiz çocuklar; Devletin güvenlik kuvvetlerine İslamcı terör örgütleri ve bağlantıları konusunda istihbarat desteği bile veriyorlarğ diye Fetullahçıları allayıp pullamaya, aklayıp paklamaya çalışabilirler.

Ama asıl istihbaratın CIA nam ü hesabına yapılmış ve yapılmakta olduğunda hiç kuşku yoktur. Zira El-Kaideğnin asıl muhatabı nasıl ki ABD ise, onunla ilgili istihbarat çalışmalarını yöneten ve yönlendiren asıl adresin de Amerikan Merkezi Haber Alma ürgütü yani CIA olduğu o kadar açık ve kesindir.

Bu derece kesin yargılara nereden vardığımız sorusunun cevabını ise Fetullahçıların sahip ve hakim oldukları medya organlarında çıkan haber ve yorumlara bakarak bulabilirsiniz. İşte Fetullahçıların birinci ağzından EL KAAİDE yorumunu ğİstihbarat Raporlarınağ taşıyan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Emniyet Genel Müdürlüğü İstihbarat birimlerinin yazdıkları ve bu yazılanları bir aklanma beratı olarak kullanan Fettulah Gülen:

Aşağıdaki haber Fetullah Gülenğin kendisine ait internet sitesinden alınmıştır.

ğİstihbarat'ın El Kaide Raporu: En Sert Tepkiyi Gülen Gösterdi. Zaman, 13.07.2005

ğEmniyet İstihbarat Daire Başkanlığı, İstanbulğda 4 ayrı bombalı saldırı gerçekleştiren, Londrağdaki patlamaların da sorumluluğunu üstlenen El Kaideğnin Türkiye ayağını raporlaştırdı.

400 sayfalık raporda bugüne kadar gün yüzüne çıkmamış birçok konuya açıklık getiriliyor. Afganistanğdaki El Kaide kamplarında eğitim alanların isimleriyle tek tek deşifre edildiği El Kaide raporu kara kaplı bir kitap şeklinde hazırlandı. Raporda, terör örgütünün eylemlerine yönelik en açık kınamanın Fethullah Gülenğden geldiğine dikkatçekiliyor. Kitapta Gülenğin şu sözlerine yer veriliyor: ğDünyada en nefret ettiğim insanlardan bir tanesi Bin Ladenğdir. üünkü Müslümanlığın aydınlık çehresini kirletmiştir. Bir kirli imaj meydana getirmiştir. O korkunç tahribatı bundan sonra biz bütün gücümüzle tamire kalkışsak bile seneler ister. Bin Laden, hissini ve hevesini İslami mantık yerine koymuş, canavarlık yapıyor. Etrafındaki adamlar da öyle. Türkiyeğde öyle düşünen insanlar varsa onlar da canavarlığa kilitlenmiş insanlardır.ğ

ünce haberin başlığına dikkat ediniz lütfen; ğİstihbaratğın El Kaide Raporuğ deniyor. Peki bu neyin İstihbaratı, hangi İstihbarat? Zira bu ülkede bir tek istihbarat kurumu ve birimi yok. İlk akla gelenin MİT olması gerekir, ama değil. Ancak yazının içeriğinden anlıyoruz, ğİstihbaratğ diye sözü edilenin Emniyet İstihbaratı olduğunu. Peki neden? Neden olacak, Fetullahçılar besbelli Emniyet İstihbaratı ile o kadar içli dışlı olmuşlar ki, akıllarına başkası, hatta o İstihbarat biriminin bağlı olduğu makam dahi gelmiyor. Sanırsınız ki kendi ğİstihbaratğ ları. Gerçekte de öyle değil mi zaten? Peki bu raporda Fetullah Gülenğe vurgu yapılması ve onun parlatılması tesadüf eseri olabilir mi? Ne mümkün?!! (Bakınız; Dr. Necip Hablemitoğlu, Köstebek, Toplumsal Dönüşüm Yayınları, İstanbul-2003)

şimdi de bir başka yazıya göz gezdirelim. Bakalım El Kaide hakkında Saman gazetesinin en etkili kalemlerinden Ali Bulaç hazretleri ne buyuruyorlar?

*El Kaide ve el faide*
Zaman -Ali Bulaç-

ğLondrağdaki saldırı Avrupağyı yeni bir terör korkusunun sarmasına yol açtı. Macaristanğdan İtalyağya kadar birçok ülke teyakkuzda.

Bu teröristler her kim ise, elbette gelişigüzel metro istasyonlarına veya sivillerin bulunduğu başka yerlere saldırmıyorlar. Seçtikleri her bir ülkenin kendine özgü bir özelliği ve son 3-4 yıllık gelişmelerle yakından ilgisi var.

Bu açıdan İngiltereğnin seçilmiş olması tesadüf değildir. Afganistan ve Irakğın işgalinde bu ülke birinci derecede rol oynamaktadır. Avrupa ile ABD arasında hafif de olsa bir bakış açısı farkı var. ABD, her ne olursa olsun kendi yaptıklarının doğru ve ona karşı gösterilen tepkinin her türlüsünün ğterörğ olduğunu düşünüyor. Bu açıdan El Kaide gibi örgütler ABDğnin yeni yayılmacı politikaları için bulunmaz fırsatlar sunuyorlar.

Hiç kimse aslında ne olup bittiğini tam olarak bilmiyor. Sahiden Afganistanğın kuş uçmaz kervan geçmez dağlarında yaşayan ve belli başlı metropollerin kalbine saldırı düzenleyen El Kaide diye bir örgüt ve bu örgütü yöneten bir ekip var mı? Kimine göre, ğEl Kaideğden çok ğEl Faideğ örgütü var ve bu örgütün sağladığı faide (fayda) sadece küresel hegemonyanın yayılıp kökleşmesine çalışıyor.

Her ne ise, ortadaki gerçek şu ki, ğMüslüman kartvizitiğni kullanarak eylem yapanlar ile her eylem sonrasında ğİslamğa ve Müslümanlara karşı nefretği öne çıkarıp bunun üzerinden politik ve stratejik faydalar sağlayanlar var. Bizler bir bakıma bu ikisi arasında sıkışmış kalmış vaziyetteyiz.ğ

Aslında, Ali Bulamaçğın attığı başlık son derece yerinde. Söylediklerine itiraz eden de pek çıkmaz. Ne var ki, son satırda sözünü ettiği sıkışıklığın nasıl aşıldığı konusunda kendisinin pek düşünmediği anlaşılıyor. Oysa biraz daha kafa yorsa, El Kaideğnin alternatifinin ve bu örgütün yaptıklarından kendi nam ü hesabına parsa toplayanın El-Faide pardon El-Fetullah örgütü olduğunu pekala görebilirdi.

üünkü El-Kaideğnin yaptığı şerleri kendi nam ü hesabına hayırlara tahvil ve tebdil eyleyen, bu konularda en hazırlıklı örgüt olan Fetullahçı (ehven-i şer) örgütüdür. Onlar, El-Kaideğnin yaptıklarına karşı ve zinhar onların yöntemlerini uygulamayacak olduklarını yıllardır Batılılara anlatıp, anlatmakla da kalmayıp sözlü ve yazılı biçimde taahhüt edip durmuyorlar mı? Batılılar da aynı şekilde, 1989 yılından bu yana, BBC ve Radio Libertyğden Voice of Americağya kadar bütün yayın organlarında, İslam ülkelerinde El-Kaide türü radikal, kökten dinci ve kontrol edilemez örgütler yerine, ılıman, ılımlı, light, soft vb. sıfatlarla anılan İslami akımların güçlenmesini ve yönetimleri ele geçirmesini istemiyorlar mı? O tarihten beri bu Ilımlı İslamğın temsilcisi olarak sunulan da Fetullah Gülen değil mi?

O halde, acaba El-Kaide, Fetullahçıların ve ABDğnin dümen suyuna girmiş İslamcıların iddia ettikleri gibi, Amerikan küresel hegemonya politikaları için gerekli bir mazeret ve bir meşruiyet çerçevesi mi hazırlayıp sunuyor, yalnızca? Böyle olduğunu kabul etsek bile, yalnızca bu kadar mı?

Yoksa, her türlü ihtimalde, Batılılar bizim gibi ülkeleri, ölümü gösterip sıtmaya razı etmeye mi çalışıyorlar? 

Hanifi Altaş 04.08.2005

----------


## atoybil

YAHUDİ YILANI 'GüLEN'LE ZEHİRLİYOR

Doğan Kitapçılık kime aittir? 
Aydın Doğan'a. 

Aydın Doğan kimdir? 
Yahudi dönmesi. 

'Efendi' isimli şer kitap nerede basılmıştır? 
Doğan Kitapçılık'ta. 

Bu kitap ne doludur? 
Yalan! 

Yahudi'den 'Evliya' olur mu? 
Fethullah Gülen'in müridlerine göre olur. 

*Yahudilerin şer yayınları, Fethullah Gülen'e ait şer yuvalarında satılıyor. 
Fethullah Gülen'in müridleri yahudilere toz kondurmuyor. 
Onlar artık yahudilerden daha yahudi...*

----------

